

Rethinking the `static` keyword in OOP - capnfabs
http://www.capnfabs.net/software/rethinking-the-static-keyword-in-object-oriented-programming-oop/

======
stephenr
Just sounds like a language limitation to me.

Ironically, for all the shit people like to give it, abstract static methods
work just fine in PHP.

